
Portugal's anti-euro Left banned from power - andmarios
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/economics/11949701/AEP-Eurozone-crosses-Rubicon-as-Portugals-anti-euro-Left-banned-from-power.html
======
contingencies
If I recall correctly the rallying cry at the EU's conception was not "Join
the EU! Give up sovereignty to financial institutions and US-friendly right-
wing bureaucrats!". In hindsight, perhaps it should have been.

 _Europe’s socialists face a dilemma. They are at last waking up to the
unpleasant truth that monetary union is an authoritarian Right-wing enterprise
that has slipped its democratic leash, yet if they act on this insight in any
way they risk being prevented from taking power.

Brussels really has created a monster._

